# Cycling shoes...tight/loose?



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

I just got a set of clipless pedals after 8 years of platforms. Anyway, I also got a set of shimano mt-21 shoes. They seem fine but my feet move a mm or 2 up or down in them. Comfortable but not tight on my feet (its not like they are coming out either). Now, Ive been told thats a good thing when mountain biking but I cant see why, nor whether I would like tighter shoes either. You know, 8 years of platforms and you get used to it. Anyway, I can take them back to the shop and possibly exchange them for a set of shimano m-160's that are going on sale for the same price. Should I bother? I find I kind of like the shoes but dunno if they should be doing their job better/be tighter around my feet.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

Do they have straps that you can tighten? My shoes can be comfortable like yours, but if I cinch up the straps they are nice and tight. If you can't tighten them with straps, I'd maybe try on a different pair. You don't want too much movement in the shoe. That could lead to blisters.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Dirt Bringer said:


> I just got a set of clipless pedals after 8 years of platforms. Anyway, I also got a set of shimano mt-21 shoes. They seem fine but* my feet move a mm or 2 up or down in them.* Comfortable but not tight on my feet (its not like they are coming out either). Now, Ive been told thats a good thing when mountain biking but I cant see why, nor whether I would like tighter shoes either. You know, 8 years of platforms and you get used to it. Anyway, I can take them back to the shop and possibly exchange them for a set of shimano m-160's that are going on sale for the same price. Should I bother? I find I kind of like the shoes but dunno if they should be doing their job better/be tighter around my feet.


1mm-2mm of movement is not excessive. You could wear a slightly thicker sock to take up that amount of room if it bothers you. If they're comfortable then I'd keep them.


----------



## philb3131 (Nov 18, 2008)

Throw them in the dryer for a half hour


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

They are laced, thick plastic soled. They are also leather. I can get them fairly tight and my feet stay in place, but they shift slightly up and down, not forward or back. Will the dryer trick actually work lol?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Dirt Bringer said:


> They are laced, thick plastic soled. They are also leather. I can get them fairly tight and my feet stay in place, but they shift slightly up and down, not forward or back. Will the dryer trick actually work lol?


If they are too tight, your feet might get numb. Why do you want them tighter if they're comfortable and working as-is?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

I dunno. I guess I expected to be pulling the pedals up around the other side (which is when my foot shifts). As to stability they seem to work relatively well. I honestly dont know what to expect, so Im kind of just lost here.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I was always the tight shoe subscriber then a "great deal" came up and I now wear some very blingy Shimano M300s. They are a bit larger as recommended by the Shimano rep (compared to what I was wearing), but no more foot cramps, numb toes, etc. The main foot is snug but I have more room in the toe box. I have a few hundred miles in them and they get better every ride. My point is that the shoes will eventually break in and form to your feet so if it were me I'd keep them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Dirt Bringer said:


> I dunno. I guess I expected to be pulling the pedals up around the other side (which is when my foot shifts). As to stability they seem to work relatively well. I honestly dont know what to expect, so Im kind of just lost here.


Are you talking about heel lift? Heel lift is where your heel tries to come out of the shoe when you pull up. That was the problem I had with the more casual level of bike shoes with laces and no instep strap. Heel lift annoys me. You might be able to creatively lace the last couple of holes, but I've found that only a shoe with an instep strap works well enough for my tastes.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

If the foot movement is vertical, as you seem to indicate, add an insole like something from Dr. Scholl's, to take up the little bit of slack.


----------



## philb3131 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dirt Bringer said:


> They are laced, thick plastic soled. They are also leather. I can get them fairly tight and my feet stay in place, but they shift slightly up and down, not forward or back. Will the dryer trick actually work lol?


Was kinda joking but it used to work for my leather soccer spikes. If you shrink them a little too much dont worry leather stretches quite a bit. Would be a little concerned with the plastic, keep your eye on them. Tape wrapping your feet and ankles works too, but a pain in the ass. Good for feet ankle stability though along with filling the shoe space. A number of options.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's more to shoes than a size number. There's the exact shape of the shoe: wide/narrow, tall arch/low arch, etc. I like my shoes to stay in place but not be too tight either.

OTOH, I tend to be choosy when buying shoes or helmets but, miraculously, I always managed to make the issue shoes and boots work during my military service way back when...


----------



## Pimpmyhummer (Aug 26, 2008)

*The magic word... SNUG*

this is just my opinion... so no flames please!  
I've got 2 pairs of cycling shoes.. one of em, a pair Sidi Dragon2 and the other a pair of Shimano MT31. The Sidi's a little more snug than the MT31's.. mainly because of the application... Sidi is for XC and flat kinda riding.. and the MT's is when the riding lean towards more of an All Mountain trail affair... 
The word i'd use for choosing good shoes is snug.. not too tight and not too loose.. I've got to agree with the earlier posts.. that width is also something that you have to take note.. 
Some of the current synthetic materials are great in a way, that they "stretch" and customise to your fit.. (or feet)... so pay attention to that... 
The word "tight"is just so negative! I wouldnt want anything that I am wearing for a ride to be TIGHT.. tight can cause discomfort, chaffing, blisters.. etc etc... 
Hope this helps!


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Are these biking stlye shoes (hard plastic) or skate style shoes like the Sixsixone Filters . If they are bike style u should be able to ratchet them down harder, if they are more like the sixsixones, then you could try to pull the laces tighter but like other people say if you not getting blisters and they are comfy why worry?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Shimano mt-21's. Google them they are kind of a hybrid hiking/biking shoe.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Oh btw when I lace them up to the point where they are snug the laces pull the edges nearly together (not quite) but my toe space is about average, ~1cm or 1 1/2. Apparently I have narrow feet. So should I do the drier trick?


----------

